# corner box handle wanted



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone have an extra corner box handle laying around they want to sell or donate?? send me an im..thanks..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> Does anyone have an extra corner box handle laying around they want to sell or donate?? send me an im..thanks..


you kidding take box to hardware shop with angle from flusher pole 

1, buy pole

2. go to pipe isle put fingers on pipe bender

3. bend pipe

send a charitable donation to Bazooka Joe and the 2buck advise online club


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd send you one if I had a spare.
Wilco has brand spanking new handles for $23.

http://eastcoastdrywall.com/product...id=36&osCsid=995703514edcc11d90f96097a52f4ba1


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I'd send you one if I had a spare.
> Wilco has brand spanking new handles for $23.
> 
> http://eastcoastdrywall.com/product...id=36&osCsid=995703514edcc11d90f96097a52f4ba1


that has a ball at the end for the head only, I need one for the corner box..angled and all..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

spacklinfool said:


> that has a ball at the end for the head only, I need one for the corner box..angled and all..


Dude, are you kidding me. They attached the wrong pic. 
The skimmer pole costs $47. 
Call them or pay $55 on AllWall:bangin:
I'm the smiley with the hammer. You're the one with the eye twitch.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats funny.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)




----------

